# Namecheap Domain Registration/Transfer for less than $1!



## Reece-DM (May 28, 2013)

On 3rd June they're doing the lovely $1 Domain deal again:

Its the normal deal, they want 20k Twitter likes to enable the coupon on June 3rd



> If we meet the threshold by *June 2nd 2013 11:59 PM EST*, we


----------



## JDiggity (May 28, 2013)

This is probably because of the domain name price hike that is coming again. Got an email from namesilo that domain prices are going up on 7-1-13. So get as many people in as you can under the old price and then they will renew at the newer higher prices.


----------



## BK_ (May 28, 2013)

24khost said:


> So get as many people in as you can under the old price and then they will renew at the newer higher prices.



You're not forced to renew, and you can transfer out before the domain expires (to a cheaper registrar, if there is one - as it's most likely a global price hike). I wouldn't call it deceitful at all, and quite frankly Namecheaps < $1 promotions have all been awesome.


----------



## JDiggity (May 28, 2013)

Not saying deceitful. Just trying to get more people under the umbrella, your more likley to renew there if you are there.


----------



## arelink (May 28, 2013)

> So get as many people in as you can under the old price and then they will renew at the newer higher prices.


Godaddy and 1&1 are also throwing these $0.99 deals constantly for the same reasons. If domain prices are increasing it will happen with every registrar, I would have no problem renewing with Namecheap compared to the other two.


----------



## darknessends (May 28, 2013)

I do not think so they ll be able to meet 20K tweets. They still have 17K to go and it has only been 3K so far.


----------



## arelink (May 28, 2013)

True, the deadline is on June 2nd and it seems quite difficult to reach that amount of tweets in the time left.


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 28, 2013)

arelink said:


> True, the deadline is on June 2nd and it seems quite difficult to reach that amount of tweets in the time left.


Why not? They have what's left of 28th, then 29, 30, 31, 1, and 2nd of June which are supposedly enough, not to mention that such type of "countdown" usually gets faster with time getting closer.

However I'm more concerned of how many domains they're planning to offer, for example, if just 100 of so "sponsored" domains, then that's just ##### of them. Since if they spend on every domain $8 on average, then 100 domains means they've spent $800, for the whole disturbance they've caused by then, and people waiting/refreshing, which I hope not to be the case.


----------



## BK_ (May 28, 2013)

A Jump From Let said:


> However I'm more concerned of how many domains they're planning to offer, for example, if just 100 of so "sponsored" domains, then that's just ##### of them. Since if they spend on every domain $8 on average, then 100 domains means they've spent $800, for the whole disturbance they've caused by then, and people waiting/refreshing, which I hope not to be the case.


 

They'll do a lot more than 100, don't worry. It'll be in the thousands


----------



## nfn (May 28, 2013)

Hi,

what are the cheapest registers around?

Thanks


----------



## MannDude (May 28, 2013)

nfn said:


> Hi,
> 
> what are the cheapest registers around?
> 
> Thanks


Internet.BS is likely the one with the lowest non-promotional prices. It's where I order the bulk of my domains from. Other than that, you can often find a coupon for GoDaddy but I try not to support them if I can help it. Plenty of better registars I'd rather give my money to than them.


----------



## arelink (May 28, 2013)

A Jump From Let said:


> Why not? They have what's left of 28th, then 29, 30, 31, 1, and 2nd of June which are supposedly enough, not to mention that such type of "countdown" usually gets faster with time getting closer.



Well the day is almost over and they are still at 3.4k tweets and they would need about 3.4k tweets each day to meet the quota. It can happen but seems a little difficult to me. Lets hope they do make it so we can all get a $1 domain


----------



## WebSearchingPro (May 28, 2013)

Maybe they know how namecheap sells/spam the email addresses of the buyers during these 1$ promos.

Wasn't that an issue that came up fairly recently?


----------



## arelink (May 29, 2013)

Namecheap makes people work for a $0.98 domain, while 1&1 is just giving them out right now (and occasionaly do so). I do prefer Namecheap over 1&1 though. Either way, I wouldn't wait around for such an offer to register a really good domain that might be available. When I see these kind of offers I mostly end up registering anything that comes to mind and has no real [important] use to me later.


----------



## Ivan (May 29, 2013)

arelink said:


> Namecheap makes people work for a $0.98 domain, while 1&1 is just giving them out right now (and occasionaly do so). I do prefer Namecheap over 1&1 though. Either way, I wouldn't wait around for such an offer to register a really good domain that might be available. When I see these kind of offers I mostly end up registering anything that comes to mind and has no real [important] use to me later.


Well hopefully we will get the $1 domain from Namecheap because sadly 1&1 doesn't list my country :/


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 29, 2013)

BK_ said:


> They'll do a lot more than 100, don't worry. It'll be in the thousands


Let's see then  

Last time I wasn't able to arrive on time.


----------



## darknessends (May 29, 2013)

4127 - A thousand a day so far !


----------



## Reece-DM (May 30, 2013)

i've never been a fan of 1&1.

Hopefully this deal pulls through with Namecheap - I need a few bargain domains


----------



## Chronic (May 30, 2013)

Reece said:


> i've never been a fan of 1&1.
> 
> Hopefully this deal pulls through with Namecheap - I need *a few* bargain domains





> The offer is limited to *1* per household entity or business, and is not valid for domains that were transferred out of Namecheap earlier.


----------



## darknessends (May 30, 2013)

5179 - Tough !!!


----------



## D. Strout (May 31, 2013)

Interesting. They've extended the amount of time to gather the tweets _and_ reduced the number necessary. "We" have an extra day (until Monday, June 3rd) and only need 15,000 tweets to activate the deal.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 1, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Interesting. They've extended the amount of time to gather the tweets _and_ reduced the number necessary. "We" have an extra day (until Monday, June 3rd) and only need 15,000 tweets to activate the deal.


Indeed that's interesting, besides it'll be an embarrassment to do further adjusts if that didn't work, maybe a cancellation instead.


----------



## texteditor (Jun 1, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> Maybe they know how namecheap sells/spam the email addresses of the buyers during these 1$ promos.
> 
> Wasn't that an issue that came up fairly recently?


pretty sure that was/is 1&1


----------



## Ivan (Jun 2, 2013)

https://www.namecheap.com/deals/20000-retweets-0.98-domains-june-2013.aspx

Already hit the target 

Edit: They just updated the page as of writing this, it seems they'll only put up the coupon code on June 4th


----------



## Joodle (Jun 2, 2013)

Sureley gonna get another domain there xd


----------



## nunim (Jun 2, 2013)

Yay, I have a domain with godaddy that's expiring on the 26th, been waiting for a cheap transfer


----------



## wdq (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.namecheap.com/deals/20000-retweets-0.98-domains-june-2013.aspx

Boom. The coupon is live. It requires you to sign in with your Twitter account to get your coupon code. Once I did that I was able to simply transfer a domain on over for a little over $1.


----------



## nunim (Jun 4, 2013)

Worked well for me, didn't even tweet them or anything during this "campaign" , just dug up my twitter account from last time and got my coupon right away.  Transfer from GoDaddy is finished already, knowing where to look on GoDaddy now..

Doing this also caused me to dig up a neat domain I forgot I had, linuxfor.me


----------



## libro22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahhh thanks to do this promo I got a new good domain! 

I am doing a monthly register-a-domain thing with common food names or expressions that haven't been taken yet. It may have value within the next few years. For the meantime, I am going to use them for hostnames and email!


----------



## vanarp (Jun 4, 2013)

I have initiated the transfer of a domain from GoDaddy with this coupon. Great bargain indeed!


----------



## Chronic (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder if the coupon expires. I can't think of any domain I'd want to register at the moment.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know, I've already used my code.


----------



## thuvienvps (Jun 8, 2013)

https://www.namecheap.com/promos/exclusive-promo-0-98-domain-wedfcv.aspx

If you want to register new domain name, it still works


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 8, 2013)

thuvienvps said:


> https://www.namecheap.com/promos/exclusive-promo-0-98-domain-wedfcv.aspx
> 
> If you want to register new domain name, it still works


That's a promotion that has been going on for a while for new users only.


----------

